# Need to raise Mag.... suggestions?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally tested my Magnesium, it's 1110. I would like to bring it up to at least 1300. What are your reccommended methods? 

I occationally dose B-ionoc 2 part by I mostly keep my parameters stable using
Kalk. 

I do religious 10% weekly (8-9 days) waterchanges as well.

Please advise your stratigies for Mag.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

my strategie is not playing which chemistry. 

I was always trying to keep just Calcium and Alkalinity in check and results were almost perfect.
in the moment you will add third component in play - it could bring troubles. JMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I use Aquavitro's IONS. It is Mag, Stontium and Boron. It is simple and effective. I like the 4 liter bottles of it.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I use BRS Magnesium mix(magnesium chloride and sulfate). To raise it from 1100 to 1300 would take quite a bit.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Add a few more, and larger water changes into your routine for the next month or two and you should be good. Sig does have a point, dosing is a tricky balance.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

If my magnesium level was 1110, according to the BRS calculator, I would need 919.3ml to raise it to 1300ppm(60 gal. net tank volume). That seems like a lot to me, so what I would do is take 1/4 of that amount a dose it over a couple of days(ie 110ml/day). Then I could test and find out how much my level had gone up and proceed from there.
I was just checking my records and the last time I wanted to raise my magnesium, it took 300ml+ to raise it 45ppm, so the calculator works out pretty close for magnesium.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

ALK, CA and MG are 3 parts that should be dosed to have ALK around 8 dkh (my preference but some want to keep this lower to 7 close to natural sea water, or higher), CA 400-440, and MG 1350.

I am using Kent Marine Tech M. A bit more expensive than BRS, but it has something that can kill bryopsis (spelling), so I just use it as a prevention.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought 16OZ of Kent Tech M. The reef calculator says I actually need almost twice this much. I am going to dose this bottle broken up over the next month along with waterchanges and see from there.... The last thing I want to do is shock my system. I dosed 2 part for 3 months to get levels stable then moved to Kalk which has been keeping parameters pretty stable. During that time (B-ionic 2-part) I didn't test or dose Mag. I am not too worried, 1110 is not critical and everything in the tank is doing well.... could use some better PE though. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just do not forget, that CA, ALK, Mag are connected. BY changing one parameter you change others.
That's how I am almost killed my 150G. 

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1179702

http://www.pbase.com/brahm/image/151376496/original.jpg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

+1



sig said:


> just do not forget, that ca, alk, mag are connected. By changing one parameter you change others.
> That's how i am almost killed my 150g.
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1179702
> ...


------


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Do you have signs of mag deficiency? If not most likely, you won't have to fiddle with anything. 

On note of caution with mg- a sudden rise can be bad particularly for the snails and other inverts.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

sig said:


> Just do not forget, that CA, ALK, Mag are connected. BY changing one parameter you change others.
> That's how I am almost killed my 150G.
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1179702
> ...


a 2nd +

they are very connected and misunderstanding that connection has cost a lot of people a lot of money and helped fill the internet with a lot of mis-information. If you are dosing for one you need to be monitoring all 3.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 if it isn't broken don't fix it. As long as your not showing signs of a deficiency I wouldn't tinker

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

